# Nursing Dog not Drinking



## ARHONA RICE (Mar 21, 2007)

My baby Shakey gave birth to her first litter Sunday and she has not been drinking water. What can I do please help me!!! I love my baby and would have a fit if something happend to her. My boyfriend seem to think its ok!!! Please help me!!!!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Well she should be on her way to the vet, its very important for her to remain hydrated.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

She needs to get to the vet ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

And while your there get her spayed 

Also you can try adding something to her water like chicken broth.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Get Her To The Vet She May Have A Infection From Giving Birth Its Important For Her To Drink Lots Of Water While She Is Nursing As Milk Is Mostly Water And With Out Enough Water In Her System She Can Not Produce Milk For Pups And You Can Not Have Her Spayed Till She Weans Her Pups But She Does Need To Go To Vet Asap


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Alpha* how could you suggest spaying at this time? Sounds cruel to me. Sure hope that dog got taken to the vet today.


----------

